# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Anyone tried Depression Quest?

## Otherside

So I came across this earlier today. Seems they make computer games for anything now, even a "depression simulator", although I'm not quite sure how much you can simulate depression. But, I'm trying it...not sure what I think of it really. I've been very depressed at times, but the fact that some of the options are crossed through doesn't really make it that realistic.
_www.depressionquest.com
_
It's hard though. My virtual depressed person keeps going down in very-depressed. Even though it took a lot of pushing and prodding to get my virtual character to attend therapy and to take meds. Not that he thinks they work.

Hmm...wonder what that shows about how I end up dealing with depression... ::

----------


## L

Is this long? just working through it at the moment

----------


## Otherside

> Is this long? just working through it at the moment



Yeah, it took me a while. Problem is, I did what I know you're supposed to do with depression and my virtual character got on fine.

----------


## L

Yeah I was thinking the same - it is so easy to point out what should be done in any case but putting it into practice is a lot harder

----------


## Otherside

> Yeah I was thinking the same - it is so easy to point out what should be done in any case but putting it into practice is a lot harder



Yeah, thats why I'm not sure it's that realistic. If only I could do half the things on there...sigh...

----------


## L

> Yeah, thats why I'm not sure it's that realistic. If only I could do half the things on there...sigh...



Why can't you?

----------


## Otherside

> Why can't you?



Guess I can...just wish it was as easy as the game makes it seem  ::(:

----------


## L

> Guess I can...just wish it was as easy as the game makes it seem



You can, it's not as easy making them things a bigger achievement than clicking a button.

----------


## VickieKitties

Why would anyone play a depression simulator?  Being depressed sucks.

----------


## VickieKitties

Oh, I'm not trying to bag on your game or anything, sorry if that sounded bad. :/

----------


## Otherside

> Why would anyone play a depression simulator?  Being depressed sucks.



Don't worry about it. Yeah, I know, someone just posted it elsewhere and I was just curious as to how realistic it was.

----------


## VickieKitties

Kind of depressing just thinking about it.  Let's have tea instead.  ::

----------


## Otherside

> Kind of depressing just thinking about it.  Let's have tea instead.



Indeed, lets.  ::):

----------


## Antidote

I felt bored and depressed while playing it so I quit. My character kept getting more depressed but I couldn't even really relate or empathise with them because it was a male with a girlfriend and he was much higher functioning than I am. So I kept thinking ''Wtf is your problem? I wouldn't be depressed if I were you''. He has no idea how good he has it.

----------


## compulsive

Hes saying hes not doing his work because of depression, but hes depressed because he hasn't got work done. In addition, he isn't the type to not do his work.  :anyone: 

How to win shortcut:

1. be honest all the time
2. dont be avoidant
3. do what a gf would want

----------


## *Swept Under The Rug*

> Indeed, lets.



Whaat kind  of tteea is that?

----------


## Antidote

^ Milky tea. Don't you put milk in your tea?

----------


## *Swept Under The Rug*

Not like that? Normally in the states you pour tea then put a bit of milk in it singularly?. Never saw tea that colour though. milk isn't conman to put in tea here though.

----------


## compulsive

> Not like that? Normally in the states you pour tea then put a bit of milk in it singularly?. Never saw tea that colour though. milk isn't conman to put in tea here though.



We use kettles for the water here in nz and do each cup separately. Do you have sugar?

----------


## Otherside

> Whaat kind  of tteea is that?



Just normal tea, I think. Sometimes if you're making a pot of tea and feel the need to be extremly formal and posh, you add the milks to the mugs before you add the tea. I thought thats what it was, but it looks like the tea in pot is milkly...odd.





> We use kettles for the water here in nz and do each cup separately. Do you have sugar?



Yup. We do, we add white sugar.

Most of the time when I make tea, I'll heat up the water in a kettle and pour the water either into a mug (If I'm having it on my own) or a teapot (If there's other people). You're supposed to add a tea bag per person ,but one has always seemed to be enough, even for a few people. Unless it's a really crap tea bag.

----------


## Sadeyes

I'm NOT playing that again, woah.  ::(:

----------


## whiteman

A naturopath/nutritionist told me I have social anxiety, generalized anxiety, depression ect ect because I drink green tea and all I need to do is eat these special pumpkin seeds and I won't have anxiety anymore  :sparkles: .

She thinks anxiety is a result of nutrient deficiencies and it wouldn't exist if I resolved those nutrient deficiencies. However, when I was in school I was perfect nutritionally speaking because I wanted to succeed that much and it must of helped but to tell the truth I still had anxiety and my depression was probably better because I thought I had a good future.

----------


## compulsive

> Yup. We do, we add white sugar.
> 
> Most of the time when I make tea, I'll heat up the water in a kettle and pour the water either into a mug (If I'm having it on my own) or a teapot (If there's other people). You're supposed to add a tea bag per person ,but one has always seemed to be enough, even for a few people. Unless it's a really crap tea bag.



That would save a bit of money. I always felt that tea bags had too much tea in them for 1 cup. Brown sugar tastes good in it too.

----------


## Otherside

I don't really know how much you can "simulate" the expierence of depression. It's not pleasant, and it's not supposed to be. It's also not an easy thing to deal with, and if you know what to click, then the computer game is easier. How ccan you simulate a physical illness? You can't. So how exactly are you supposed to simulate a mental one? I think we all know that depression is more than sadness, or feeling down. 





> I'm NOT playing that again, woah.



I don't blame you, really. I haven't been on it since I went on it the first time, and even then, I was pretty careful. It doesn't exactly cheer you up, and it can make you feel worse. The "everything is all well" ending I got bugged me to. People with depression can relapse. Medication doesn't always work, and it can lead to someone being unable to work...it's a horrible illness.





> A naturopath/nutritionist told me I have social anxiety, generalized anxiety, depression ect ect because I drink green tea and all I need to do is eat these special pumpkin seeds and I won't have anxiety anymore .
> 
> She thinks anxiety is a result of nutrient deficiencies and it wouldn't exist if I resolved those nutrient deficiencies. However, when I was in school I was perfect nutritionally speaking because I wanted to succeed that much and it must of helped but to tell the truth I still had anxiety and my depression was probably better because I thought I had a good future.



I can see some of the logic in that...there's some evidence towards it, but I'd never say that's it the main factor, or the causing factor, or anything. I've heard about people with bipolar disorder managing to control there illness by changing there diet. I'm not sure how much I believe that, really. 

It might make you feel slightly better and it might make it easier to control. Do I think that it's a cure though? No. Coffee for me is one of the things that does increase my anxiety. But not drinking coffee doesn't cure it. There's a lot of other reasons for anxiety, and I refuse to believe that drinking green tea is the cause of anxiety. If anything, I don't drink it. I never have done. 

But then if nutritional deficencies can cause a physical illness, can they cause a mental illness? But then somehow, I think this would only be in extreme cases. And I doubt the effect would be long lasting. Of course, if someone was to eat these pumpkin seeds every day, all day and nothing else, then they would get ill. You'd get ill if you're not eating properly.

But I still refuse to believe that that's what causes it. And as I said before, when I hear people come up with these "miracle cures", I want to punch them.

----------


## Antidote

Judging by the character they used, they wanted to make him relateable to the general population who at baseline have a normal (moderate to high) functioning level. In other words, their target audience are people who have completed their education and held a job without much difficulty, and have a normal ability to form friendships and relationships. I doubt most normal people can comprehend what it might be to be depressed like that chronically, socially isolated, largely treatment resistant, with limited capacity to work or seek education.

----------


## compulsive

> Judging by the character they used, they wanted to make him relateable to the general population who at baseline have a normal (moderate to high) functioning level. In other words, their target audience are people who have completed their education and held a job without much difficulty, and have a normal ability to form friendships and relationships. I doubt most normal people can comprehend what it might be to be depressed like that chronically, socially isolated, largely treatment resistant, with limited capacity to work or seek education.



I think its more to do with the writing than anything. The writing is so terrible for something trying to portray depression , that i'm surprised anyone can relate. This character supposedly is going through this:

"A *major depressive episode* is a period characterised by the symptoms of major depressive disorder: primarily severely depressed mood  and a loss of interest or pleasure in everyday activities, but  accompanied by other symptoms such as feelings of sadness, anxiety,  emptiness, hopelessness, helplessness, worthlessness, guilt or  irritability, loss of appetite or overeating, problems concentrating,  remembering details or making decisions, and thoughts of or attempted  suicide"

Severe depression my ass. If you want a simulation experience go to a depression forum. Every single post will be more relate able than this entire story.

----------

